

Snowden applies for Russian asylum, Putin says stop harming U.S. - joshuaellinger
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/01/us-usa-security-snowden-putin-idUSBRE9600QP20130701

======
joshuaellinger
Putin recognizes a kindred organization in the NSA.

